# chestnut barrel ?



## bakervinyard (Jan 4, 2016)

I was at my LHBS before the holidays and he had a 27gal barrel priced at $240.00. I thought it was a little on the low price side. I was back there today and then I noticed it was a chestnut barrel. Has anyone heard of a chestnut barrel. The owner said it wasn't toasted. Anyone ever work with a chestnut barrel ? Any comments ? Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't ever heard of a commercial wine in a Chestnut barrel. I am guessing there is a reason for that.


----------



## dorfie (Jan 5, 2016)

I am by no means an expert of barrels, but i did read something about this a while back. 
Chestnut wood is accepted by the International Enological Codex of the International Organisation of Vin and Wine for making barrels. it has differing levels of tannin and other compounds than oak does, higher levels of vanillan and tannin. however it is more porous than oak, so wine that is stored in it tends to oxidize faster so long term storage isn't advised. 
that's about all i remember or have notes from, a Google search will bring up several sites where it is discussed as well.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

cmason1957 said:


> I haven't ever heard of a commercial wine in a Chestnut barrel. I am guessing there is a reason for that.


 
A lot of Italian wines are aged in chestnut.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 15, 2016)

JohnT said:


> A lot of Italian wines are aged in chestnut.



Learn something new every day.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2016)

bakervinyard said:


> I was at my LHBS before the holidays and he had a 27gal barrel priced at $240.00. I thought it was a little on the low price side. I was back there today and then I noticed it was a chestnut barrel. Has anyone heard of a chestnut barrel. The owner said it wasn't toasted. Anyone ever work with a chestnut barrel ? Any comments ? Thanks, Bakervinyard



BV, I had a chestnut barrel that I bought in Rochester, NY a few years back. It was from Canada and was a very good price but I did not like the taste it imparted to the wine. Now, that is my taste and yours may be different.


----------

